# advanced bong help



## Unregistered (Feb 16, 2005)

hey. i am bored just using water in my bongs, and i need something to give my toketacular smoke some different flavour. i was wondering if anybody knew of anything specific i could substitute for water in my bong, such as juices or soft drinks, stuff like that. please dont say alcohol , that has been overdone and alch and pot makes me green. somebody please help me.


----------



## (Aotl)Arthropod (Feb 17, 2005)

I've tried everything from kool-aid to coffee, nothing will change the taste of your smoke. the problem is that no matter how strong the taste of the liquid you are using, the particles in the smoke will always overpower them. your best bet will be with high-acidity and strong tasting juices, such as orange and lemon juice. you could try coffee, but that is really hard to clean unless you immediately rinse your toys out afterwards.


----------



## cincy boy (Feb 17, 2005)

me and my friends always make real sweet kool aid the blue kind without a lot of water but dont do that for swag only good mids or sum cron


----------



## Weeddog (Feb 19, 2005)

I allways liked to use cold spring water in my bongs.  Seems to give you the fresh clean taste.


----------



## JohnnyLovesDaCronic (Feb 20, 2005)

Wassup everybody, wow.....seems that everything is all new layout and stuff at these boards  lol. Havent been on here for a while i guess. Anyways, i have tried sooo many things b4 to get it to taste differently.... so far the ONLY thing that worked was some gatorade  lol. I had the ice blue.... or avalanche flavor. its like a light blue color. I filled the bong up pretty good and it smelled and tasted amazing . didnt think it was possible to change the flavor and stuff that way, but it worked  try it out .... oh and by the way.....it really depends on how much gatorade is in the bong..... i have used small bongs b4 with the gatorade thing and nothing really happens. so preferably a large bong would be good to use


----------



## MY BABY (Feb 28, 2005)

replay for advanced bong help 

yo u can use orange flavored vodka 
to get a drunken haze from ur green 
or use red bull to get energized


----------



## Weeddog (Feb 28, 2005)

dont forget to drink the bong water


----------



## Joint SLaYer (Mar 2, 2005)

orange flavored vodka is pretty nice to use as bong water


----------



## MY BABY (Mar 2, 2005)

yo weed dog 

u think im gonna pour out my orange flavored vodka???
HELL NO
dam right 
DRINKTHATSHITZ


----------



## XIII Angel (Mar 4, 2005)

heard bout the gravity bong?? dont knw if it was made alredy but i make bongs and pipes and one of my trophies is the gravity bing dat i made... mail me hir if ur interested and ill give u the instructions....


----------



## XIII Angel (Mar 4, 2005)

heard bout the gravity bong?? dont knw if it was made alredy but i make bongs and pipes and one of my trophies is the gravity b0ng dat i made... mail me hir if ur interested and ill give u the instructions....its a sure way to get hella high with just ONE hit... with 2 litters of compressed smoke into yr lungs...


----------



## MY BABY (Mar 4, 2005)

ahhaha
fuk 2 liters compressed lol

thats soo bad for ur health man
really well
becare full


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 4, 2005)

yeah those are fun we use milk jugs and buckets


----------



## trkong88 (Mar 5, 2005)

you can add a sorta chilled effect to your smoke if you use ice water, or you cold use hot water(make sure its hot enough that there is steam) and the steam will mix with the smoke and give it a nice effect, but if you want to dramatically change the taste of your weed then you should try a different strain of it (white widow the absolute best in my opinnion) 

if looking to purchase seeds I recomend:

www.amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com

they have resonable prices on the best strains you can find anywhere.

hope I was of some help to you.


----------



## MY BABY (Mar 5, 2005)

Gatorade!!! 

so u like to use gatorade as a bong 
well i used it before 
but i recokon that the mouth hole is way too big
and when u look at some one smoke from that bottle 
its soo funny, 

i think myzone bottles are good casue they gota pop top 
so u dont waste any smoke ( i dont wanna shoud cheap ) but its true 
lol


----------



## Unregistered (Mar 19, 2005)

Drink the bong water?


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 19, 2005)

thats grose


----------



## Andimaeon (Jun 12, 2005)

For bitchin' taste in bong smoke, cut a very small circle of the top off a small *refrigerated* watermelon and hollow out the insides. (like making a jack-o-lantern with a pumpkin) Put the melon in a bowl to hold it stable. Press the flesh through a strainer and put the juice back into the melon. Poke a hole the size of your ultra-long stem (get the longest one in the shop) in the side you want to use as the front, and push the stem below the level of the watermelon juice. I use an extra large bowl, too.

Now your "Rooty Tooty Fresh 'n Fruity Bong" is ready to go. Add favorite smoke and spark off. Stop up the top with your mouth and take a healthy toke - the circle of melon will cover a good sized bit of your face so make that top hole as small as you can! toke away and enjoy the ultra-cool fresh, fruity taste of this *****. this is a great bong for a party. just pass that bowl from person to person. careful, its heavy. but Rooty Tooty will get a whole roomful of folks more stoned than you can belive!

This bong's a keeper too. put the top back on the melon and put it in the fridge. (don't forget to put the top on or it'll stink up your frige terrible!) It'll keep about three days before the juicy gets too funky to use. 

Enjoy dude, it's the ultimate summer treat

party on,
Andimaeon


----------

